# Badger of the Sea



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

...


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Whoa! Those things are sweet looking! Are they yours Hallyx?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mantis shrimp! Thanks for sharing the spectacular photography.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks. You should see the ones I didn't choose. Those things are amazing. Best eyes in the world, most ferocious attitude.

Congratulations on knowing what it is.


----------



## Zadocfish (Jan 31, 2014)

I know they're pretty expensive to keep... breaking standard glass and all that. Good job!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

good god!that made for some interesting reading to say the least. i found the cavitation bubbles very cool.along with the heat and light they put off during a claw strike.as fast as a .22 caliber shot.best eyesight, no kidding. amazing creatures.thank you so much for sharing.i am in complete awe of them.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad you liked that Sandy. Here's another of my favorites.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/other-fish/worlds-most-beautiful-111688/


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

just gorgeous.always liked these.




deep sea comb jelly- if you can not see youtube videos.


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Apparently, they like to hitchhike onto live rock in reef-systems and then they go bam! and break the tank. Aquariums have to watch out for them so that they don't lose fish and those that have tried to keep them need to use several layers of glass or special arcylic to keep the critters from breaking out. 

Also, there are more types of Mantis Shrimp out there besides the gorgeous Peacock species. <3


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Amazing pictures! ^_^


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hallyx, are they yours? Wow. I saw The Oatmeal's cartoon on these things and got too freaked out about them. The way they see and think about the world. Primitive and yet so advanced. 

They look pretty but I could never stick one in a tank. I know it would plat against me and take me at my weakest moment.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

No. Not mine. Only for very experienced or adventurous keepers. I was just so impressed with the photos ---and the creature--- I had to share.


----------

